
Openness and security: a balancing act for the add-ons ecosystem - MindGods
https://blog.mozilla.org/addons/2020/07/29/openness-and-security-a-balancing-act-for-the-add-ons-ecosystem/
======
jeremiahlee
I would happily be required to donate to Mozilla in order to have my Firefox
extensions reviewed to get "Recommended". I don't want or need the promotion
of my extension. I just want the scary "NOT RECOMMENDED!" warnings to go away.

It seems like the only way to get "Recommended" today is to be suuuper
popular.

